# Diabeteslääkkeiden ja kipulääkkeiden klininen tutkimus



## Gavril

Päivää taas,

Kiinnostustani on herättänyt seuraava virke, johon juuri törmäsin:



> Yrityksemme on toiminut Suomessa vuodesta 1996 alkaen ja keskittynyt lähinnä diabeteslääkkeiden, kipulääkkeiden ja keuhkosairauksien hoidossa käytettävien lääkkeiden myyntiin, markkinointiin ja kliiniseen tutkimukseen.



Kuulostaako yhtä hyvältä vaikkapa



> Diabeteslääkkeiden ja kipulääkkeiden klininen tutkimus on yrityksemme erikoisaloja.



vai käytettäisiinko yleensä toisenlaista muotoilua?

Kiitos,
G.


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

Riippuu paljon siitä, missä yhteydessä teksti on ja minkälaista rekisteriä halutaan käyttää. Ensimmäinen versio on asiallinen ja neutraali, tuollaisia näkee paljon esim. yritysten esitteissä, nettisivuilla jne. Ehdottamasi toinen versio on ensinnäkin informaatiosisällöltään paljon niukempi, toiseksi se on mielestäni hiukan tuttavallisempi, vähemmän "virallinen"; se voisi olla katkelma myyntimiehen "hissipuheesta".

Ilmaisu _"on yrityksemme erikoisaloja"_ vähän särähtää minun korvaani. Sanaa _"erikoisala"_ käytetään harvoin monikossa (ainakaan tällaisessa yhteydessä). Yleensä sitä käyttämällä halutaan nostaa esiin yksi (ja vain yksi) alue, jolla toimija on erityisen vahva.

Nämä ovat sitten syntyperäisen suomenkielisen intuitiivisia näkemyksiä.


----------



## Gavril

Kiitos, MP!

Itse asiassa se, joka kiinnosti minua tästä tapauksesta oli genetiivirakenne _(diabetes-/kipu)lääkkeiden tutkimus_.

Tämä on esimerkki, jossa suomenkielinen genetiivi näyttää poikkeavan vahvasti englanninkielisestä: ei sanota _"the medicines' research"_ eikä _"research of the medicines"_ (ainakaan tällaisessa merkityksessä), vaan esim. "_research on/about/into/etc. the medicines_."

Koska jätit tämän yksityiskohdan (_lääkkeiden tutkimus_) kommentoimatta vastauksessasi, voinko päätellä, että mielestäsi ei ole mitään siitä huomautettavaa?


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

Ahaa, nyt ymmärrän mitä ajoit takaa! Kyllä, tuo genetiivirakenne on aivan oikea ja laajasti käytössä. Suomen kielessä tutkimuksen kohde ilmaistaan useimmiten juuri noin genetiivillä: _meren tutkimus, ilmaston tutkimus, maaperän tutkimus_. Silloin, kun puhutaan *tieteenalasta* eikä konkreettisesta tekemisestä, sanat kirjoitetaan yhteen: _merentutkimus, ilmastontutkimus, maaperäntutkimus_. Jos taas tarkoitetaan yhtä tiettyä ja yksilöityä tutkimusta, tutkimustapahtumaa, sessiota, voidaan käyttää myös nominatiivia: _maaperätutkimus, ilmastotutkimus, meritutkimus_. Minusta tuntuu, että noita kaikkia variaatioita käytetään myös enemmän tai vähemmän toistensa synonyymeinä - se ei ehkä ole ihan oikein, mutta kieliopin asiantuntijat jatkakoon siitä aiheesta!

Meillähän ei muuten suomen kielessä ei ole erikseen "of-genetiiviä" ja "s-genetiiviä" niin kuin englannissa (siksi joillakin suomalaisilla, minä mukaan luettuna, on joskus vaikeuksia valita oikea muoto englannissa). Suomessa voi toki sen vuoksi joskus olla mahdollisuus väärinkäsitykseen, kuten tässä Fingerpori-sarjakuvassa.


----------



## Gavril

Valaisevaa, kiitos!

Voitko selittää vähän enemmän, mitä tarkoitat tällä?:



Maunulan Pappa said:


> Meillähän ei muuten suomen kielessä ei ole erikseen "of-genetiiviä" ja "s-genetiiviä" niin kuin englannissa



On totta, että englannin ja suomen kielen genetiivisijat eivät ole (merkitykseltään) täysin rinnakkaisia toistensa kanssa, mutta tämä pätee jonkin verran myös esim. englannin ja saksan kielen genetiiveihin, vaikka molemmat ovat samanalkuperäisiä "s-genetiivejä".


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril said:


> Voitko selittää vähän enemmän, mitä tarkoitat tällä?:


MP viitannee siihen, että suomea puhuville koululaisille tarkoitetuissa kieliopeissa käytetään termejä s-genetiivi ja of-genetiivi, vaikka natiivit englannin puhujat eivät miellä of-rakennetta genetiiviksi lainkaan.


----------



## Maunulan Pappa

Grumpy Old Man said:


> MP viitannee siihen, että suomea puhuville koululaisille tarkoitetuissa kieliopeissa käytetään termejä s-genetiivi ja of-genetiivi, vaikka natiivit englannin puhujat eivät miellä of-rakennetta genetiiviksi lainkaan.


Oho, tämä keskustelun jatko oli jäänyt minulta huomaamatta, joten kommenttini tulee kovin myöhään. Tarkoitin juuri tuota, mitä Grumpy Old Man kirjoittaa, mutta sitähänän ei Gavrilin alkuperäisessä viestissä edes kysytty. Olen kaiketi lukenut aloitusviestin huolimattomattomasti ja kirjoittanut läpiä päähäni. Pahoittelut!


----------



## Gavril

Gavril said:


> ei sanota _"the medicines' research"_ eikä _"research of the medicines"_ (ainakaan tällaisessa merkityksessä), vaan esim. "_research on/about/into/etc. the medicines_."



_"researching of (the) medicines" _käy kuitenkin käännökseksi ilmauksesta _"lääkkeiden tutkimus / tutkiminen", _mutta kokemuksessani _researching _käytetään substantiivina hyvin harvemmin kuin _research._


----------

